# cuantas vias son las indicadas???



## yuccez (Sep 17, 2011)

que tela hermanos del foro? pues mi caso es el siguiente, me dispongo a armar unos bafles para mi pieza, algo modestos, pero me gustaria que manejaran las frecuencias lo mas completo posible, se que en audio-car, manejan desde el twitter, medio alto, medio bajo, woofer y subwoofer, por canal, segun para tener una gama mas completa de frecuencias, puede esto ser recomendable para una pieza??? eso podria funcionar para un audiofilo? desde ya, gracias


----------



## diisjc (Sep 18, 2011)

3 vias son mas que suficientes


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2011)

Los gabinetes reproductores son los componentes mas importantes de la cadena de audio, yo te diría que mires el "Mejor" parlante que esté al alcance de tu bolsillo y luego miras de hacer el gabinete en 2 o 3 vías.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 19, 2011)

Buenas para empezar con algo modesto y simple, te puedo recomendar el combo 6" + Tw domo seda. Tipo monitores de estudio. Tamaño de caja chicas, rondarian entre 20 a 40 litros aprox.
Con ello podes reproducir un 80% del rango audible. Si el 6" tiene buenas caracteristicas. Podes hacerle un port y reforzar bajas frecuencias.
En un futuro podes agregar al sistema un par de subs. para reforzar bajas frecuencias y de esa manera obtendrias el rango completo audible. El sistema obtendra mejor respuesta, mayor manejo de potencia, etc.
Saludos.


----------



## yuccez (Sep 19, 2011)

detrakx dijo:


> Buenas para empezar con algo modesto y simple, te puedo recomendar el combo 6" + Tw domo seda. Tipo monitores de estudio. Tamaño de caja chicas, rondarian entre 20 a 40 litros aprox.
> Con ello podes reproducir un 80% del rango audible. Si el 6" tiene buenas caracteristicas. Podes hacerle un port y reforzar bajas frecuencias.
> En un futuro podes agregar al sistema un par de subs. para reforzar bajas frecuencias y de esa manera obtendrias el rango completo audible. El sistema obtendra mejor respuesta, mayor manejo de potencia, etc.
> Saludos.



fogonazo; gracias, pretendo utilizar unos parlantes que tengo, (vaya que son bastantes)


gracias tambien, pues mira de 6" le puedo poner un par de parlantes que saque de un sistema de audio pára pc ( en realidad fueron 2 sistemas por que las 6" fungian como sub), y esttaba confundido por el medio alto o alto parlante, en este caso me recomiendas un tw, lo probe asi, pero siempre creo que le agregare unos pequeños parlantes de 4" para tener una especie de 3 vias, y siguiendo tu recomendacion posteriormente le agregare un woofer, solo hace falta que me arme el amplificador, ya que cuento con un pioneer de 12" doble bobina (nada mal eh)


----------



## detrakx (Sep 28, 2011)

Bueno parece que tenes varios parlantes ahi para montar. Recorda que cada via que agregues implica poner filtros. Para hacerla simple podes utilizar filtros de bajo orden, n1 o n2.
Metale pata nomas.

Saludos.


----------



## yuccez (Sep 28, 2011)

detrakx dijo:


> Bueno parece que tenes varios parlantes ahi para montar. Recorda que cada via que agregues implica poner filtros. Para hacerla simple podes utilizar filtros de bajo orden, n1 o n2.
> Metale pata nomas.
> 
> Saludos.


podrias colocar alguna liga o explicar con mas detalle lo de los filtros.
gracias por cooperar


----------



## detrakx (Sep 29, 2011)

El tema de los filtros no es un capricho, estos son necesarios para que los parlantes trabajen correctamente en el rango de frecuencias correspondientes, de esta manera se evita distorsiones indeseadas y/o roturas del parlantes por mal trabajo.
Ahi unos links que te van a aclarar las dudas.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_electrónico
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html


Saludos.


----------

